# My Platy Won't Eat



## Bigfoot (May 29, 2010)

I've had her since February and she's been healthy until now. She looks very skinny and I've noticed when I feed the rest of the fish, she tries to eat but spits everything she bites out. Like I said she's very skinny and hides in a corner most the time. Anyone have any idea what might be wrong with her? My other four fish seem just fine.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I recently had a platy that was the same way. We tried everything we could think of to make her better, but in the end, we lost her.

Still haven't figured out what it was, as the rest of the platies seem fine. I do recall her being chased/picked on quite a bit though, so you may want to look into that.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Can you give us more info? Did you make any changes to the tank recently? Things like water quality and the other tank mates would help ( guessing it is a tank with only platy's )

Best of luck with your platy - Cam


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The first thing i'd try would be a anti-parasite food. But if she's not eating, she likely won't eat any. Then Prazi-Pro. Its safe and easy to use. I would also try feeding cooked, skinned pea (maybe chopped up). Internal parasites are slow-motion killers, sometimes taking months to finish the job. If you are losing a fish a day, think bacteria, a fish a month, think parasites. But it could also be injury from pregnancy or something else you can't do anything about.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 29, 2010)

Thank you emc7, I'll go to the pet store tonight. I think that the people working at Petsmart know their stuff but does anyone know the best anti-parasite foods for platys? I noticed she is trying to eat some this morning and she didn't spit some of it out. My other fish seem to be just fine and she hasn't been pregnant since I've gotten her in February. I hope there is something I can do for her!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

jungle has a pre-made pellet, but its in kind of large pieces for a platy. You might have to bust it up. Do you have mortar and pestle? SeaChem sells metronidazole powder in a little plastic tube, but you have to add it to frozen shrimp, then refreeze. Even sick fish are often tempted by brine shrimp so it can work. There are some anti-parasite flake foods made, but I don't know if petsmart has them. Ask.


----------

